# Finding Guide Bushes



## Deo.Winter (Nov 14, 2011)

Can one buy guide bushes (possibly referred to as template guides) for Ryobi routers, or possibly use ones from a different brand? The outside diameter of the guide bush should be 71 mm. I seek a 7/16" guide for a dovetailing jig that I acquired.
I would like to get something to fit the router, as opposed to using a universal adapter.
A Tork-Craft universal baseplate does not work.
Thanks!


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

You sure can...tomorrow I will again slither out to yea old man cave and get back to you...By the way mine is a PL180...it is a different animal but a good machine...catch ya later..
"G"


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Deo, the most commonly found guide bushings are the Porter Cable style. A set of these in brass can be bought for about $20 US plus shipping. You can easily make a replacement sub base plate for your router by following the Sticky thread at the top of this section.


----------



## Deo.Winter (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks George!


----------



## Deo.Winter (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks Mike! I'll Google "Porter Cable", and look for the Sticky Thread. Thanks for responding.
Deo


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Deo

Have a look here Leigh Industries - Joining Tradition With Today

Leigh do metal adaptors for most makes of router at reasonable prices that will enable you to use the inexpensive brass guide bushes that are available everywhere. Whilst Milescraft do a useful adaptor base, the Leigh solution is much neater and doesn't increase the thickness of your base. 

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Deo.Winter (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks Peter. I have found that there is a set for Ryobi made in the USA, advertised via eBay, but they may possibly not ship to South Africa. I have also contacted Ryobi Japan (very friendly and efficient, passed me to South African sole agents). These agents are also being very helpful.


----------



## Deo.Winter (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks again, Peter. I have looked at the Leigh site and they have a solution. I have communicated with them regarding shipping to South Africa, and await their response. Thanks!


----------

